# Mystery Tank? Western Flyer.



## REDAIR13 (Oct 9, 2020)

Has anyone ever seen a tank with this light set up before? Looks factory but it is throwing me for a loop. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 9, 2020)

I can't say I have but it Looks CooL . Looks like it may have been a deluxe Murray with the springer setup & possible seat; If ALL 3are Original ....


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 10, 2020)

Murray built '59 Western Flyer "Golden Flyer".


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 17, 2021)

Cool piece , hope to see it all finished !


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 30, 2021)

That is an example of my favorite Murray tank for a middleweight space bike.  Some may refer to it as a *bug*-*eye* tank.  The first picture looks odd as if something was attached to the bottom of the tank; but it might be something bright (sunlight) on the floor, or a For-Sale sign, behind the bike(?).


----------

